# Best exercises for strengthening lower back



## jublhu4 (Jan 27, 2016)

I've herniated a disc, AGAIN, in my lower back. This is the 4th time. 1 was bent over rows, 2 was deads, 3 was bent over rear delt flyes, 4 was squats.. 

I'm done with doing this shit. I try 110% on form it still happens. Wtf? What are some exercises i can do to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a few herniated disks and still manage to squat and deadlift.

Reverse hypers - do them daily.


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 27, 2016)

Just sucks that I haven't even come close to reaching full potential due to fear of injury. And it sucks even worse that it's on 3 of the 4 major lifts.. with bench being the 4th.


----------



## Milo (Jan 27, 2016)

X2 on reverse hypers


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Shoot a video of how you perform these lifts and post here if you haven't already.

Maybe your form is off and you don't even know it.


----------



## Jscs94 (Jan 27, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I have a few herniated disks and still manage to squat and deadlift.
> 
> Reverse hypers - do them daily.



Good to know. I do hypers once a week but guess not m going to bump it up daily. Broke pelvis a few years back and need to strengthen them.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 28, 2016)

Reverse hypers are great. A little more basic and easier movement you could do also is hip bridges.


----------



## bigben66 (Jan 28, 2016)

Start easy with dorsal raises, then move onto hyperextensions without resistance (then add small progressive weights)

Then try building yourself up to rack pulls and deads.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 10, 2016)

Milo said:


> X2 on reverse hypers



This. Plus it's also a treat doing those with a barbell alla


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2016)

Reverse hypers not hypers. 

Box squat instead. 

No bent over rows for a while. 

Good mornings 10x10 once per week

Deadlifts for moderately heavy doubles but like 15 to 20 sets.

You need to build muscle to support the hips and spine.


----------

